#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: برگرداندن اطلاعات مهم هارد در عین وجود هزاران بدسکتور

## Asinta

*سلام،
هفته پیش پس از نصب ویندوز 8 بر روی لپ تاپ با خطایی مبنی بر داشتن مشکل هارددیسک و لزوم گرفتن بک آپ مواجه شدم و با خودم گفتم بزودی این کار رو می‌کنم! اما متاسفانه این فرصت پس از خاموش کردم لپ تاپ دیگه نصیب من نشد! از اون به بعد هر بار لپ تاپ رو روشن کردم با خطای زیر مواجه شدم که علل مختلفی رو در بر می‌گیره اما با توجه به اون اخطار و کارهای دیگه‌ای که انجام دادم به قطعیت مشکل هاددیسک رسیدم.
**
Unexpected I/O error has occured. Status: 0xc00000e9

**
از اونجا که اطلاعات داخل هارددیسک خیلی حیاتی بود رفتم یک هارد اکسترنال 1 ترابایت خریدم تا به یک طریقی از بوت بالا بیام و بعد از کپی اطلاعات به هارد اکسترنال نسبت به تعویض ویندوز اقدام کنم، ولی مشکلات بیش از اینها بود و من با چهار توزیع Live Disk لینوکس (پارسیکس، اوبونتو، ناپیکس و لرنوکس) و همچنین Live Disk ویندوزهای Xp, Seven نتونستم به محیط گرافیکی دسترسی پیدا کنم و در همه اونها با خطای 0xc00000e9 مواجه شدم، نمی‌دونم چرا؟!

بعد از اون به مباحثی در این انجمن‌های اینترنتی رسیدم که از نرم افزار HDD Regenrator به عنوان برنامه‌ای که بدون حذف اطلاعات نسبت به رفع اکثر بدسکتورهای هاردیسک اقدام می‌کنه یاد می‌کنند و من هم از شنبه همین هفته از بوت اجراش کردم و تا همین الان که شش روز گذشته (شش روز روشن بودن لپ تاپ) فقط "دو دهم درصد" در نوار Load پیشرفت داشته و 1400 بدسکتور هم پیدا کرده که با این وضع نمی‌دونم چند هفته دیگه باید این لپ تاپ روشن بمونه و چندین هزار بدسکتور پیدا بشه و این سوال که آیا این نرم افزار به شرط نامتناهی بودن این پروسه قدرت ترمیم اونها رو داره یا خیر؟!

الان دیگه به این نتیجه رسیدم که کار این نرم افزار رو Stop کنم و به راه‌های دیگه که باعث حفظ اطلاعاتم میشه فکر کنم که سه راه به ذهنم می‌رسه. 1. تعمیر هارد و رفع بدسکتور به شرط عدم حذف اطلاعات توسط شیوه نرم افزاری که آیا میشه به نظر شما؟ 2. حذف اطلاعات هارددیسک توسط Low Format به شرط قابلیت ریکاوری اطلاعات از دست رفته که این هم آیا میشه به نظرتون؟ یعنی چند درصد اطلاعات برمی‌گرده؟ تصاویر خیلی مهمه. 3. ترمیم بدسکتور به شیوه سخت افزاری که در این مورد اطلاع زیادی ندارم.

به نظرتون من چیکار کنم؟ واقعا یک هفته هست که درگیرم! ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.
*

----------

*DPS12*,*jac*,*meigoon*,*mfsrmail*,*mmrahimi*,*sardarshams*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mmrahimi

سلام. دوست من
متأسفانه این نرم افزارها کارایی که ندارند علاوه بر آن ممکن است مشکلات جدی بیشتری برای هارد بوجود بیاورند.
دراین موارد بهترین کار ابتدا بازیابی اطلاعات است و سپس باید اقدام به تعمیر هارد نمود.
لطفاً اطلاعات بیشتری از وضعیت هارد یعنی برند، ظرفیت، مدل دقیق، دیتکت یا عدم دیتکت، دسترسی یا عدم دسترسی به پارتیشن و سکتورها بفرمایید تا بهتر بشود راهنمایی کرد.                                                                   شباتشکر

----------

*Asinta*,*DPS12*,*jac*,*meigoon*,*mfsrmail*,*ramintkh*,*sardarshams*

----------


## Asinta

سلام،
خیلی ممنون از توجهتون.

اسم لپ تاپ Acer و مدلش Aspire 5750 هست، برند هاردش رو دقیقا نمی‌دونم، تو این صفحه (انجمن نمیزاره لینک بزارم!) اطلاعاتش هست فکر کنم. ظرفیتش 640 گیگابایت هست. در مورد دیتکیت یا عدم دیتکیت اطلاعی ندارم و بهتر بگم اصلا نمی‌دونم چی هست ولی طبق همون حرف‌های قبلی هیچ دسترسی‌ای به پارتیشن‌ها ندارم. جدیدا تو ویندوز هشت یه قابلیتی اضافه شده که میشه ویندوز رو Fresh کرد، یعنی کلا ویندوز بدون از دست رفتن فایل‌ها مجدد نصب بشه که من وقتی این کار رو می‌کنم میگه شما نمی‌تونید! همچنین وقتی می‌خوام از بوت ویندوز رو نصب کنم، اون بخشی که Install رو می‌زنم دیگه قفل میشه، یعنی اون بخشی که درایوها باید بیاد رو دیگه من نمی‌بینم! همچنین دسترسی به SafeMod ندارم به هیچ وجه!

ببخشید شما میگید اول بازیابی کنیم و بعد تعمیر، ولی اطلاعات هنوز هست و پاک نشده که بازیابیش کنیم، یا شاید هم همین وضعیت هم به این معنیه. نمی‌دونم! چه راه‌‌هایی وجود به نظر شما؟ مرسی

----------

*DPS12*,*jac*,*meigoon*,*mfsrmail*,*sardarshams*

----------


## ramintkh

با سلام و خسته نباشید به همه همکاران و دوستان.این اولین پست من هست و امیدوارم حضوری مستمر داشته باشم.
در مورد مشکل شما دوست عزیز چون ظرفیت هارد شما زیاد هست با الطبع عملیات به ظاهر به کندی پیش میرود که و با وجود 1400 بد سکتور در هارد دیسک شما میشه گفت وضعیت کمی بحرانی است.متاسفانه بد سکتورها درست در سکتورهای اولیه هارد دیسک شما بوجود امده که همین هم باعث عدم بوت شدن سیستم شما و همچنین مشکلات دیگر میشود.به نظر من چند روز هم صبر کنید تا بدسکتورهای بیشتری کشف و در حدامکان توسط برنامه قدرتمند *HDD Regenrator بازیابی شوند.* 
واگر دیدید که بعد از چند درصد پیشرفت--- دیگه بدسکتور دیگری کشف نمی شود به احتمال زیاد بد سکتور فقط در سکتورهای اولیه هارد شما بوجود امده و میتونید عملیات رو متوقف و اقدام به نصب مجدد ویندوز نمایید و اگر پارتیشن ها موجود بود روی یکی از درایوهایی  که ظرفیت برای نصب ویندوز هست اقدام به نصب کنید بدون فرمت درایو.توصیه میشود روی درایو های آخری یعنی مثلا درایو F یا G نصب کنید. 
در صورت عدم نتیجه با برنامه قدرتمند WONDERSHARE LIVEBOOT 2012 نسبت به ریکاوری برطرف کردن ایراد هارد دیسک و بازیابی پارتیشن ها و حل مشکل عدم بوت شدن و کپی برداری از هارد دیسک و ........اقدام کنید.

----------

*Asinta*,*cybernova*,*DPS12*,*meigoon*,*mfsrmail*,*mmrahimi*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*sardarshams*

----------


## Asinta

> واگر دیدید که بعد از چند درصد پیشرفت--- دیگه بدسکتور دیگری کشف نمی شود به احتمال زیاد بد سکتور فقط در سکتورهای اولیه هارد شما بوجود امده و میتونید عملیات رو متوقف و اقدام به نصب مجدد ویندوز نمایید.



سلام، خیلی ممنون از نوجهتون.
الان اگه من طبق حرف شما ادامه کار رو Stop کنم، فکر نمی‌کنم اوضاع با قبل فرقی کنه! آخه این نرم افزار فعلا 1500 تا بدسکتور رو شناسایی کرده و هنوز این فرآیند تموم نشده که بخواد اون سکتورهای خراب رو Recovery کنه، پس به نظر شما اینطور نیست که اگه من Stop کنم باز هم سکتورهای اولیه هارددیسک خراب هستند؟




> در صورت عدم نتیجه با برنامه قدرتمند WONDERSHARE LIVEBOOT 2012 نسبت به ریکاوری برطرف کردن ایراد هارد دیسک و بازیابی پارتیشن ها و حل مشکل عدم بوت شدن و کپی برداری از هارد دیسک و ........اقدام کنید.



در صورت استفاده از این نرم افزار اطلاعات موجود حذف نمی‌شوند؟

مشکل اصلی الان نشناختن پارتیشن‌هاست! ):

----------

*DPS12*,*jac*,*kh.a*,*meigoon*,*mfsrmail*,*mj_blue*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*pese*,*ramintkh*

----------


## kh.a

با درود

در بخش سیستم هارد دیسک که به ان SA می گویند قسمتی بنام G-List قرار دارد
در این قسمت آدرس سکتورهای خراب افزوده می شود و کلا دسترس به این سکتورهای خراب قطع میشود
بنابراین بد سکتورها تعمیر نمی شوند و اطلاعاتی که در این سکتورها بوده بازیابی نمی شود 

حالا شما اگه برنامه hdd regen  تعداد 1500 سکتور رو اسکن کرده و 1500 تا هم بد سکتور رو پیدا کرده باشه می تونه خرابی از هد های هارد هم باشه و احتمالا صفحه های حاوی اطلاعات سالم باشند که اگر اینطوری باشه باید هد ها رو عوض کرد
در صورتی که تعداد سکتورهای اسکن شده هم بیشتر از بد سکتورها باشه می تونه هد خراب باشه . چون هارد چندین هد داره .

می تونه برد هارد هم معیوب باشه پس در صورت امکان بورد سالم از هارد مشابه با این بورد عوض کن .
اگه با تعویض بورد هم جواب نگرفتی متاسفانه باید بگم باید قید اطلاعات رو بزنی و سعی کنی با شرایط کنار بیایی 
بالاخره همه مون این چیزا رو تجربه کردیم یا تجربه خواهیم کرد

توصیه اخلاقی : هذا البکاپ مهم الامور فی الدنیا و آلاخره

----------

*Asinta*,*cybernova*,*jac*,*meigoon*,*mj_blue*,*pese*,*ramintkh*

----------


## pese

نظریه تمامی دوستان صحیح است برای این هارد با نرم افزار نمی شه کاری کرد.
WONDERSHARE LIVEBOOT 2012 هم خوبه. از بین دوستان اگر تمایل داشته باشند تصمیم دارم کالکشن بوت فقط مخصوص تعمیرات هارد بسازیم. ان شالله به زودی تاپیک باز خواهم کرد و از دیگر دوستان راهنمایی خواهم گرفت تا یک کالکشن بوتیبل نرم افزارهای مختلف فقط برای تعمیر هارد بسازیم.
تا مشکلات تا حدودی رفع بشه
تشکر

فقط یک نکته: چون دوستمون گفتند اطلاعات از روی بد سکتور بازیابی نمی شوند باید اصلاح کنم که می شه بازیابی کرد ولی فقط با دستگاه پی سی 3000 روسیه انجام می شه.

دستگاه های چینی این قدرت را ندارند. این هم یک مزیت دستگاه روسی به چینی هست

----------

*Asinta*,*jac*,*mfsrmail*,*mj_blue*,*ramintkh*

----------


## mj_blue

سلام به اساتید محترم علل خصوص استاد بزرگوار خودم آقا نوید عزیز
این نرم افزار تحت بوت را امتحان کنید واقعا جالب بود برای من
Lazesoft Recovery Suite Unlimited Edition
امید وارم املاش درست باشه  :برگرداندن اطلاعات مهم هارد در عین وجود هزاران بدسکتور:

----------

*Asinta*,*pese*,*ramintkh*

----------


## ramintkh

> سلام، خیلی ممنون از نوجهتون.
> الان اگه من طبق حرف شما ادامه کار رو Stop کنم، فکر نمی‌کنم اوضاع با قبل فرقی کنه! آخه این نرم افزار فعلا 1500 تا بدسکتور رو شناسایی کرده و هنوز این فرآیند تموم نشده که بخواد اون سکتورهای خراب رو Recovery کنه، پس به نظر شما اینطور نیست که اگه من Stop کنم باز هم سکتورهای اولیه هارددیسک خراب هستند؟
> شما در ابتدای برنامه *HDD Regenrator دو گزینه دارید که یکی فقط اسکن هست و دومی اسکن همراه با تعمیر که شما متاسفانه گزینه اولی رو زدید.*
> 
> 
> در صورت استفاده از این نرم افزار اطلاعات موجود حذف نمی‌شوند؟
> خیر فقط در صورت فرمت کردن از بین میروند.
> مشکل اصلی الان نشناختن پارتیشن‌هاست! ):


 *نا امید نشو با راهنمایی دوستان انشالله به نتیجه میرسی. از بایوس چک کن اول ببین هارد ت شناسایی میشه؟*
با سلام.دوستان راهنمایی خیلی خوبی کردند.طبق گفته دوستان احتمالا باید  قیدشو بزنی.ولی بنده  طبق تجاربی که داشتم چندین بار به صورت نرم افزاری هاردهای با ظرفیت بالا  رو تاحدودی برگردوندم.حتی اکسترنال بدون حذف اطلاعات.

متاسفانه خودم هم از این آسیب دورنماندم وهارد نوی نو خودم همین بلایی که سر هارد شما اومد به سر هارد من اومد :برگرداندن اطلاعات مهم هارد در عین وجود هزاران بدسکتور:  که فعلا با روش بالا حدود 5 یا 6 ماه بدون مشکل کار میکنه.

----------

*Asinta*,*mfsrmail*

----------


## arashshr

سلام دوست عزیز  
با اجازه استادان بزرگوار یه پیشنهادی هم بنده بدم 
دوست من شما اگه میتونین یکبار هاردتون از جاش دربیارین و پورت ساتای لپ تاپتون همچنین پورت ساتای هاردتون با یه مسواک و تینر سرویس کنین  انشاله که به نتیجه برسید و اگه نشد هاردتون رو به پی سی وصل کنین چون قدرت پی سی به مراتب خیلی بالاتر از یه لپ تاپ هست البته ناگفته نماند که اول مطمئن شین که هاردتون پسورد نداره 
سربلند باشین

----------

*Asinta*,*jac*,*mfsrmail*,*mj_blue*,*ramintkh*

----------


## Asinta

واقعا از شما دوستان بخاطر راهنمایی‌هایی که می‌کنید ممنونم، تو هیچ انجمنی تاحالا انقدر حس خوب بهم دست نداده بود از کمک و مشارکت دیگران.
الان بعد از یک بار Stop ای که به HDD Regenerator دادم و دوباره ادامه دادم تعداد بدسکتورها مثل تیم ملی داره میره بالا! الان در حد 60000 عدد در 150 مگابایت اسکن شده!!!




> برنامه*HDD Regenrator دو گزینه دارید که یکی فقط اسکن هست و دومی اسکن همراه با تعمیر که شما متاسفانه گزینه اولی رو زدید.
> 
> *


نه، اتفاقا من گزینه دومی رو زدم، هم اسکن و هم ترمیم.




> از بایوس چک کن اول ببین هارد ت شناسایی میشه؟



بله! میشه؛ با این مشخصات:
Model Name: *ST9500325AS*
*Seagate

*


> دوست من شما اگه میتونین یکبار هاردتون از جاش دربیارین و پورت ساتای لپ تاپتون همچنین پورت ساتای هاردتون با یه مسواک و تینر سرویس کنین  انشاله که به نتیجه برسید


ممنونم از پاسختون، اما من تاحالا جز PC لپ تاپی رو باز نکردم! نمی‌دونم چطوریه اصلا! ):

------

دوستان به نظرتون اگه ببرم نمایندگی و یا پیش یک تعمیرکار معتبر امید به معجزه هست؟

----------

*kh.a*,*ramintkh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kh.a

خیلی ساده هست
تو آدرس زیر راهنمایی هست
Acer Aspire 5750 Laptop | Hardware Secrets

هارد رو به عنوان هارد دوم بزن به پی سی
و با نرم افزارهای مختلف تست کن


قرار شد با واقعیت کنار بیایی . معجزه ای قرار نیست اتفاق بیفته

----------

*Asinta*,*jac*,*ramintkh*

----------


## Asinta

> خیلی ساده هست
> تو آدرس زیر راهنمایی هست
> 
> هارد رو به عنوان هارد دوم بزن به پی سی
> و با نرم افزارهای مختلف تست کن
> 
> 
> قرار شد با واقعیت کنار بیایی . معجزه ای قرار نیست اتفاق بیفته


مرسی، پس به نظر میاد باید همین کار رو انجام بدم.

همین الان موفق شدم WONDERSHARE LIVEBOOT 2012 رو بوت کنم بعد از چند بار و محیط گرافیکی اون بالا اومد اما هیچ کدوم از دستوران مثل Boot Crash, MBR Recovery و... کار نمی‌کنه چون میگه من پارتیشنی رو نمی‌بینم، ولی هارد در بایوس شناخته شدست.

----------


## Asinta

آقای Kh.a من الان طبق دستور باز کردم و دارم هاردم رو هم می‌بینم اما یه صورتی کیپ شده و من نمی‌تونم درش بیارم!!

*بعد از ویرایش: بازش کردم! پاکش هم کردم هم سوکت هارد و هم خود لپ تاپ رو و مجددا نصب کردم اما همچنان همون مشکل!
من PC هم ندارم که بخوام هارد رو به اون نصب کنم!*

----------

*jac*

----------


## Asinta

از وقتی فلشم رو با WONDERSHARE LIVEBOOT 2012 بوتیبل کردم دیگه ظرفیت فلشم توسط ویندوز شناخته نمیشه و میگه نمیتونم فرمتش کنم! کم مشکل داشتم! اینم روش!

----------


## kh.a

دوست عزیز

ویدئوی زیر رو هم ببین
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...65058239,d.Yms

----------

*Asinta*

----------


## Asinta

آقای Kh.a نتونستم ویدئو رو ببینم، ف---- بود!

---

امروز هارد رو بردم پیش یکی از مراکز تعمیرات معتبر، بعد از چند بار تست از بایوس و اجرای چند برنامه گفت هاردت شناسایی نمیشه اصلا. بعد هارد رو درآورد و به یک PC متصل کرد و PC هارد رو بار اول شناخت. بهم گفت فریم ویرش مشکل داره و باید بدیم تهران بره زیر دستگاه. گفتم اطلاعاتم چی؟ گفت در فریم ویر تضمینی واسه برگشت اطلاعات نیست ولی اگه پاک هم شد ما اینجا با نرم افزارهای لایسنس دار، داده‌ها رو دقیقا مثل قبل بازگردانی می‌کنیم ولی بهتره کل مرحله فریم ویر و ریکاوری اطلاعات رو بدیم تهران انجام بده که بتونیم ازشون تضمین بگیریم. بعد گفت فکراتو بکن اگه خواستی بیاری بگو کدوم درایوت دارای اطلاعات مهم‌تر هست که اونها رو بازگردانی کنیم چون اگه بخواد همه اطلاعات رو برگردونه هزینه بالاتر میره. منم اومدم خونه و دارم فکر می‌کنم!

----------

*kh.a*

----------


## kh.a

خوب دوست عزیز اگه مشکل فریمور باشه که خودت هم می تونی انجام بدی
یه پست بزن تو سایت و کل مشخصات پشت هارد رو بنویس دوستان فریم ور برای اپلود می کنند

بعد هم با پروگرامر ای سی رو پروگرام می کنی ( تعمییرات الکترونیکی ها معمولا پروگرامر دارند و این کار رو برات انجام می دهند . فقط باید از فیریمور خودت بکاپ هم بگیری )

یه راه دیگه هم پیدا کردن لپ تاپ مشابه هست و بورد هارد رو عوض کن و اطلاعاتت رو در بکش بیرون

----------

*Asinta*,*jac*

----------


## Asinta

> خوب دوست عزیز اگه مشکل فریمور باشه که خودت هم می تونی انجام بدی
> یه پست بزن تو سایت و کل مشخصات پشت هارد رو بنویس دوستان فریم ور برای اپلود می کنند


مرسی، کجا این پست رو بزنم؟ کدوم بخش؟

این کارهایی که شما میگید واسه من که تاحالا با سخت افزار کار نکردم یکمی غیرعادی نیست؟ یعنی می‌دونید، من نگرانم که اینجوری و به خاطر بی تجربگی اطلاعاتم رو از دست بدم. این چیزهایی که شما میگید یعنی بکاپ گرفتن از فریم ویر و... و اینا اصلا واسه من آشنا نیست. اگر من می‌تونم این کار رو انجام بدم پس چرا اون طرف گفت ما در اصلا در استان گیلان چنین دستگاهی نداریم و باید بفرستیم تهران اگه می‌خوای تضمینی باشه. نمی‌دونم نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## kh.a

چرا دنبال یک لپ تاپ مشابه نمی گردی ؟

اون بردی که پشت هارد هست و 5 تا 6 تا پیچ داره از هارد سالم بزار رو هارد خودت و اطلاعاتت رو در بیار .

----------

*Asinta*

----------


## Asinta

> چرا دنبال یک لپ تاپ مشابه نمی گردی ؟
> 
> اون بردی که پشت هارد هست و 5 تا 6 تا پیچ داره از هارد سالم بزار رو هارد خودت و اطلاعاتت رو در بیار .


اینطور که شما میگید با تعویض برد مشکل فریم ویر هم حل میشه پس. خب پس برم دنبالش بگردم. از یه چیزی می‌ترسم، اونجا به من گفتند اگه به همین صورت بهشون تحویل بدم اطلاعات رو دقیق دقیق براتون بازیابی می‌کنیم ولی اگه دستکاری بشه دیگه تضمینی در کار نیست.

----------

*kh.a*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kh.a

دوست عزیز اگه مشکل از فریمور باشه که با تعویض برد حل میشه

اگه مشکلی دیگه هم باشه که اونا هم بعدا بهت میگن نمیشه .
در ضمن تضمینی یعنی چه ؟
 یعنی اگه نتونستن برگردونن بهت خسارت می دهند ؟
چقدر خسارت می دهند ؟

----------

*Asinta*,*jac*

----------


## Asinta

> دوست عزیز اگه مشکل از فریمور باشه که با تعویض برد حل میشه
> 
> اگه مشکلی دیگه هم باشه که اونا هم بعدا بهت میگن نمیشه .
> در ضمن تضمینی یعنی چه ؟
>  یعنی اگه نتونستن برگردونن بهت خسارت می دهند ؟
> چقدر خسارت می دهند ؟


من گفتم در صورتیکه می‌تونید این کار رو انجام بدید و تضمین میدید هارد رو به شما می‌سپارم که اونا هم گفتند همینجوریه و اگه نشه اصلا دست نمی‌زنیم. در مورد خسارت صحبتی نشد! اما شما راست می‌گید من از کجا مطمئن بشم! بهتره همین چیزی که خودتون میگید رو اجرا کنم، البته هنوز نتونستم چنین هاردی رو پیدا کنم.

----------


## Asinta

امروز هارد رو بردم یه جای دیگه که نوشته بود اطلاعات رو بازیابی می‌کنند. وقتی هارد رو توسط پورت به لپ‌تاپش وصل کرد هر 4 تا پارتیشن شناخته شد اما باز نمی‌شد داخلش و سایزش هم معلوم نبود. گفتتند من بیشتر احتمال بدسکتور میدم ولی 10 درصد احتمالش هست که بتونم اطلاعات رو برگردونم. گفتم با چه روشی؟ گفتتند شوک گرم و سرد! یعنی اول حدود 12 ساعت بهش سرما میدن و بعد ناگهان بهش گرما وارد می‌کنند که حاصل این فرآیند برطرف شدن بدسکتورهاست، البته قطعی نیست.

البته من هارد رو برگردوندم خونه.

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*Sina_Browser*

----------

